# MP3 CD´s verwalten



## WOZUP (24. März 2001)

Hallo Leute hab mal ne frage.
Mit welchem programm verwaltet ihr eure MP3 cd´s.
Ich habe schon einige MP3 CD´s und ich weiss dann leider nicht mehr wo die gesuchte Datei drauf ist.
Habe schon einige Datenbanken versucht aber keine hat mir richtig zugesagt.


----------



## Jarod (12. April 2001)

*i hab was kewles!*

muh ;D

du suchst also ne software die deine
mp3 cds verwalten tut? vielleicht sogar
ne liste erstellt? hab genau das richtige
für dich..

http://www.whereisit-soft.com

viel spass.. 

gibt natürlich auch ne deutsche version.

bye

:: jarod ::


----------

